# Soundkarte mit 2 mal line out



## FroschXXX (16. März 2007)

Hallo. 
Habe mal ne frage: wollte an meinem pc 2 boxen sets anschließen. habe schon versucht mit einem adapter: klinke auf 2x klinke, aber das ist nicht so toll. da wollte ich fragen ob es auch günstige soundkarten mit 2 line out anschlüssen gibt, sodass ich beide boxensets gleichzeitig betreiben kann.
gibt es sowas überhaupt? hatte bis jetzt nur onboard sound.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2007)

FroschXXX am 16.03.2007 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Habe mal ne frage: wollte an meinem pc 2 boxen sets anschließen. habe schon versucht mit einem adapter: klinke auf 2x klinke, aber das ist nicht so toll. da wollte ich fragen ob es auch günstige soundkarten mit 2 line out anschlüssen gibt, sodass ich beide boxensets gleichzeitig betreiben kann.
> gibt es sowas überhaupt? hatte bis jetzt nur onboard sound.


es gibt da welche, aber die sind idR für musikproduktion und nicht fürs gaming gedacht, daher würd ich davon abraten, da du sonst evtl. mal probleme mit fehlermeldungen bekommst. 

allerdings müßtest du eigentlich auch ne art umschalter finden können, so dass du je nach bedarf zwischen den beiden boxensets hin+herschalten kannst.

oder sollen die gleichzeitig laufen?


ne idee, von der ich abe rnicht weiß, ob die geht, wäre: umstellen auf 4.1, dann hast du zwei ausgänge, die halt normalerweise für L+R vorne und l+R hinten gedacht sind. nur dann müßtest du es irgendwie softwaremäßig hinkriegen, dass L+R vorne auch auf L+R hinten "gespiegelt" wird und du eben NICHT echtes 4.1 hast. zudem bin ich nicht sicher, ob der bass bei 4.1 nicht abgetrennt über eine dritte buchse gesendet wird - wenn das so wäre, dann ist diese methode eh mist...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (16. März 2007)

Herbboy am 16.03.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> FroschXXX am 16.03.2007 14:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Davon kann ich ein Lied singen. Ich hab eine E-MU 0404, eine "echte" Recordingkarte. Die hat zwar analog auch nur einen Stereoausgang aber du kannst theoretisch zwei Monoausgänge daraus machen. Ich fang jetzt gar nicht damit an die ganzen Spiele aufzuzählen bei denen ich Soundprobleme hab. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass die Treiber nicht für Spiele sondern für Recordingsoftware optimiert sind und eine Multimediakarte mit zwei Stereoausgängen wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich nicht finden. Ich rate dir: Lass die Finger von Recordingkarten, du würdest es bereuen. 

SSA


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (16. März 2007)

also bei einer Audigy 2 ZS kann man in der EAX Konsole bei CMSS den modus "Stereo-surround" wählen. dabei wird das stereo signal an den front und an den rear ausgang geschickt, so hat man also praktisch 2 normale stereo ausgänge.
ob das auch bei einer neueren X-Fi auch geht, kann ich nicht sagen.
die audigy 2 zs dürfte aber bei ebay sehr günstig zu haben sein. zudem gehört sie wohl zu den besten soundkarten (von richtigen profi soundkarten mal abgesehen).

aber sag mir mal was nicht so toll an dem Y-Adapter war?


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2007)

FreshPrince2002 am 16.03.2007 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei einer Audigy 2 ZS kann man in der EAX Konsole bei CMSS den modus "Stereo-surround" wählen. dabei wird das stereo signal an den front und an den rear ausgang geschickt, so hat man also praktisch 2 normale stereo ausgänge.


 das meinte ich ja mir dem 4.1 und stereo "spiegeln"

aber: braucht man dafür nicht nen extra-sub? das ist dich eigentlich dafür gedacht, wenn du ein 5.1 system hast. und da ist ja der bass getrennt und wird halt an der buchse für den sub zur verfügung gestellt.


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (16. März 2007)

Herbboy am 16.03.2007 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> FreshPrince2002 am 16.03.2007 16:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne das geht auch mit nur 4 boxen! man braucht kein extra sub und kein 5.1 system damit das geht. und stereo boxensysteme haben ihren eigenen sub, der vom normalen stereo line-out gefüttert wird.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2007)

FreshPrince2002 am 16.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> und stereo boxensysteme haben ihren eigenen sub, der vom normalen stereo line-out gefüttert wird.


 das weiß ich auch. ich war mir nur nicht sicher, ob man für 4.1 seinen PC in einen "surroundmodus" versetzen muss, der NUR mit extra sub geht, zB bei PC im 5.1-modus sind ja gezwungenermaßen die bässe nur an der sub-buchse

aber wenn du sagst, dass es geht, dann kann man natürlich zu dieser lösung raten, oder halt nen y-adapter mit umschalter, falls nicht beide boxensysteme gleichzeitig genutzt werden sollen.


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (16. März 2007)

Herbboy am 16.03.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> FreshPrince2002 am 16.03.2007 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja das funktioniert halt so, dass man in den lautsprechereinstellungen definitiv ein 4.0/4.1 system einstellen muss. aber jetz ist es ja eben so, dass die boxen am rear ausgang eben nur die "rear-signale" bekommen. und deshalb muss man diese "stereo-surround" funktion aktivieren, damit auch die boxen am rear-ausgang das gleiche signal bekommen wie die boxen am front ausgang.


----------



## usopia (16. März 2007)

Nochmal eine Frage @Threadersteller: warum war das mit dem Klinken-Adapter nicht so toll, hats nicht gefunzt?
Klappt bei mir nämlich problemlos.


----------



## FroschXXX (17. März 2007)

usopia am 16.03.2007 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal eine Frage @Threadersteller: warum war das mit dem Klinken-Adapter nicht so toll, hats nicht gefunzt?
> Klappt bei mir nämlich problemlos.



Da war es bei mir so, das der sound praktisch aufgeteilt wurde, also nicht aus beiden das gleiche rauskahm. das war vorallem blöd als ich mal welche aus gemacht habe.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2007)

FroschXXX am 17.03.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> usopia am 16.03.2007 21:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kann es sein, dass du nu nen mono-adapter gekauft hattest?

du muss einen adapter kaufen, der klinke 3,5mm stereo hat und sich dann aufteilt in 2 buchsen 3,5mm stereo.
schau zB mal bei http://www.conrad.de ArtNr 341985 - 62

da steht zwar "ipod", aber das steht ja inzwischen bei vielen stinknormalen audioprodukten, als sei ipod irgendwie was anderes...


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (23. März 2007)

Herbboy am 17.03.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> FroschXXX am 17.03.2007 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei ebay hab ich mal son y-adapter für knapp 4€ gekauft mit versand.


----------

